# Got the tint done on Sat



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Went out and got the tint done on the car on Saturday. I need some black wheels and then a vinyl wrap and I will be done with the outside.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What will the wrap look like?


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> What will the wrap look like?


Just a solid color. I don’t know what color yet, I do like matte blue or maybe just black.


----------



## Cruzin Florida (Oct 4, 2020)

x1battle1x said:


> Just a solid color. I don’t know what color yet, I do like matte blue or maybe just black.


Updates on this? Looking clean already, What’s the % on the tint? I got these wheels off of fitment industries, they’re not bad. only thing I don’t like is the extra holes since it’s a universal rim.


----------

